

Show HN: Got Bored This Afternoon – Made a Terminal Emulator in HTML5 - rbsn
http://rbsn.me/term/

======
zz1
First reaction: WOW, great! Second one: `cd: command not found`? mhh… Same
with mv, cp, of course nano…

A list of the available commands would help! And I would love to see this,
anyway, in Firefox Marketplace!

Also: do you want to treat it as close source software? If not, you host the
source code somewhere, in order to allow contributions.

~~~
rbsn
Hi, thanks for your comments. You can type help to see a list of commands that
are support.

To answer your question about cd, mv, nano, etc I made this in the few hours I
had yesterday afternoon, so I'm afraid I only had time to implement a small
subset of commands.

I've now put it up on GitHub ([https://github.com/grbsn/web-
sh](https://github.com/grbsn/web-sh)). I hope people can use it as a starting
point to build their own web based console applications. Let's see how it
goes!

------
malandrew
Related: [https://github.com/chjj/tty.js/](https://github.com/chjj/tty.js/)

